# Super spalted ash



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I had set aside 2 ash cruck logs (usually a sharper bend and would've been used in special designed timber frame barns) to be sawn as a swing frame but I got busy and forgot.....ANYWAY I sawed one in Sept and this one today. This one laid closer to the ground and has a lot more and extensive spalting.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sept spalted ash*

Here's the one from Sept.

I forgot to mention I sawed these at 12/4 except the pithe board and it's 8/4.

This log is not spalted as hard as the other one.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm
Take 2 or 3 of those, get them turned the same direction, join em up and you've got a heck of a a curved bar/countertop.

Nice splate!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*I Forgot to post.....*

....the link to view the rest of the pics fresh off the saw:
http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Enjoy!!!


----------

